# Finding the right shoulder rest position? (Violin)



## fealypino

This issue has seriously been holding me back and frustrating me. I simply can't find a good confiuration that allows me to comfortably hold the violin with relaxed shoulders, and allows for a flexible and controllable bow arm as well as a left hand that can easily drop fingers onto notes, shift, and vibrato with ease. I know that there isn't a universal shoulder rest or shoulder rest position, but I would greatly appreciate if someone were to give some guide points on how things should be.


----------



## senza sordino

My shoulder rest is made by Kun. I can adjust the height by screwing in or out the feet / clamps. I don't have any magic answers for you. The chin rest can also be changed to suit your individual needs. Perhaps another violin player can help by looking at your set-up. 

I don't need to hold the violin up with my left hand, I just turn my head onto the chin rest, the shoulder rest is high enough and the finger board is horizontal, or slightly dipping down. It's comfortable and I can easily shift to higher positions. Vibrato is strong because I don't need to hold the instrument with my left hand. 

I don't know how violin players manage without a shoulder rest. Anne Sophie Mutter plays with the violin sitting directly on her bare shoulders. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ukko

My only observation is: if your nose gets in the way, you are too far onto it.


----------



## Ingélou

I too have a Kun shoulder rest. When I was a child playing violin, the most we could do was sew a little padded bag with elastic and loop it round the chin rest. A shoulder rest is much better, in my opinion, as I have a long neck & really need that support. But many violinists don't like a shoulder rest - my teacher, who is a baroque performer, just puts a patch of leather on his shoulder & tried to persuade me to do the same. But no - it doesn't suit me. I fiddle around with the shoulder rest screws & have to place it precisely on my violin in a way that suits me.

The other thing I do is put a thick cotton scarf on my neck, so that I don't get red marks and my collar bone doesn't get sore with the pressure. I can recommend the practice.

Good luck, anyway.


----------



## catherinethegreat21

I don't use a shoulder or chinrest. because I'm 5'0 & have a really short neck:


----------



## crucius

I have a Wolf Forte Secondo and also struggle with it. There's a guy called Dietrich Lasa who claims he can make the shoulder rest fit perfectly to almost anybody, and even has a video on it, but I couldn't get it to work properly. My teacher has a Kun, and it feels really comfortable in comparison at least. Ordered one.


----------



## TheGigHacker

Are you comfortable with where your chinrest is located? I'm wondering if your discomfort might be related to that.

I've played for many years but still remember when (as a teenager) I switched from a traditional-style chinrest that mounts to one side of the tailpiece to a Flesch-style chinrest that mount astride the tailpiece. Switching was mainly prompted by skin irritation - my chinrest is sanded-down a bit - but it also changed the instrument position on my shoulder. Much more comfortable for me.

As far a specific recommendations, I had a Wolf Forte Primo for many years (a qualified antique) and just recently purchased an Everest EZ-4. Seem trail and error would be your only path to comfort.


----------

